# smoking pork



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

im smoking some pork and what temp do you guys usually call it done???


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing other's techniques. Mine is the finish temp is based on what I plan on doing with the pork. If I'm going to slice or cube the butt, I will usually pull it off the heat about 180-185. If I'm going to pull the meat, I let it get up to 210-215. The temp usually plateau's around 195 for a few hours and then will ease on up to 215. Meat pulls easy as pie when you let it go that long.


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

It aint the cooking, its the sauce.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *cyd (5/1/2009)*It aint the cooking, its the sauce.


its 3 things actually,

the cooking, the seasoning, and the sauce, the sauce is actually optional.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you AU i just got the smoker so im trying things and cyd thanks for the response


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *amberj (5/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *cyd (5/1/2009)*It aint the cooking, its the sauce.
> ...


I'd have to agree, if its good cookin and seasonin, i will forego the sauce. Much better dry.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I cook butts to 175-180 if I'm going to slice them & to 200-205 to pull.

what smoker did you get?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Iagree with amberj, aA lot of the time if you have a realy nice roast that is done right sauce can cover the flavor of the pork, especially if its to sweet. I like to use a pork butt or a blade roast if its only one or two people. I also brine mine for a couple hoursin an apple cider brine, helps to pull the smoke into the meat. I like mine SMOKEY. When I smoke it I keep a pan with apple cider and a few chopped onions under thepork. Thecider reduces and adds some moisture to the smoke.Let the pan with the cider catch all the pork drippins, it will pick up theflavor of smoke, pork and the seasoning from the pork. Iuse that for the base of the BBQ sauce if I use one.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Well i have the cheap brinkman smoke-n-grill i smoked it yesterday from around 1 till 7:30 it got to 178 degrees pulled it off and sliced it up and man It was amazing NO SAUCE NEEDED but i did marinade the butt in stubbs pork marinade and with Jack Daniels wood chips MOUTH WATERING GOOD


----------

